
HP outrages printer owners after it blocks the use of cheap ink cartridges - colinprince
http://www.smh.com.au/business/consumer-affairs/hp-outrages-printer-owners-after-it-blocks-the-use-of-cheap-ink-cartridges-by-stealth-20160921-grl6ea.html
======
userbinator
Much previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12524031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12524031)

------
noonespecial
So 10's of thousands, maybe even 100's of thousands of people had working inks
in their printers, then HP pushed their way into those printers and did
something, and now those people don't have their ink anymore.

You might argue that HP was "allowed" into those printers by some EULA
agreement so that makes it somehow better, but if the cable guy whom you
allowed into your house tried to walk out with your TV you might call it
stealing...

If they're seriously allowed to do this, how is that different from just
ordering all of the printers to dump their inks into the spill tray whenever
they need a revenue bump?

So "remember that time when HP hacked all those printers and stole everyones
ink?" seems about right to me.

------
givinguflac
This is a stupid move, but I've pretty successfully gone without a printer at
home for several years now. I've had to actually print something only once in
the past few years. That was for work and work has printers so I don't need
one at home.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Using printers has become so unpleasant that most people are just giving it
up, or trying to.

(Warning: loud auto-playing video.)

------
Nanite
While being a despicable business practice, if it contributes to people going
paperless....

------
mrmrben
I just use Brother Laser printers -- Ink Jet is just a brutally bad way of
printing. The multi-function printers are ultra reliable and cheap to operate.

------
empressplay
Always read the fine print when you agree to automatic software updates, folks
(and read the fine print on manual updates, too!)

~~~
unclebucknasty
Unfortunately, with the sheer number and pace of updates for the myriad of
devices and apps we all have, combined with the Byzantine wall of legalese
that most of those agreements are, that's practically impossible.

Not to mention, you shouldn't have to make a choice between accepting a
security update or disabling features that you bought.

I think it's actually a consumer protection issue, especially where hardware
is concerned.

Any update that fundamentally alters the way a device functions from the time
of purchase should be disallowed.

------
oneplane
But only on a handful of LaserJet (or OfficeJet?) Pro models.

------
derefr
I'm surprised people are reacting so badly: these are _laser_ printers—
_toner_ cartridges (which for some reason the headline is calling "ink") are
dirt cheap, completely unlike inkjet ink cartridges.

~~~
anexprogrammer
The article is definitely about ink not laser toner.

As to your assertion, cheap? Wait until the printer is a couple of years old
or more. For my Laserjet:

Genuine HP toner from their UK store: £83 each colour, £49-£58 Amazon.co.uk

 _Lots_ of generics in the £15-£30 range on Amazon, and a couple of sets of 4
at £40.

